# Summer Adventures!



## Catalina van Hartesveldt (Jul 3, 2022)

Hi everyone! Let me see some pictures of your rabbits having fun in the sun. Here's my English spot buck, Blue, sitting with his favorite deputy in the sheriff department's off roading vehicle. Can't wait to see your rabbits enjoying summer weather!

(Moderators note for those reading and contributing to the thread: 'Fun in the sun' being an expression, as rabbits should not be exposed to summer sun and high summer temperatures for any extended length of time, due to the risk of overheating and heat stroke. Please ensure the safety of your rabbit(s) and excercise proper heat stress prevention.)


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Jul 3, 2022)

Here are my bunnies having fun in the sun!


Dune

Eeyore and Opal

Bullet

Luna

Drake

Eeyore

Robus (Latin for Flower)

Cotton

(from left to right) Cappuccino, Snowball, White Fang, Moon, and the chicken is Emma

Dune with turkey pullets when he was much younger


----------



## BunLover (Jul 3, 2022)

Here is my bun, (probably posted this picture before here but it is SO cute to me)


----------



## RabbitO (Jul 7, 2022)

Some beautiful bunnies. Is Robus deaf? I know white cats with blue eyes usually are deaf, so I'm wondering if it's the same with rabbits.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Jul 7, 2022)

RabbitO said:


> Some beautiful bunnies. Is Robus deaf? I know white cats with blue eyes usually are deaf, so I'm wondering if it's the same with rabbits.


Thanks! Robus is a chestnut, I think your looking at Cotton. I don’t believe Cotton is deaf, but I haven’t seen her recently because she’s already been sold. I believe your right the BEW rabbits have a higher chance of being deaf.


----------



## RabbitO (Aug 1, 2022)

Sorry I got the rabbits mixed up. Interesting how that white with blue eyes works on some animals.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Aug 1, 2022)

RabbitO said:


> Sorry I got the rabbits mixed up. Interesting how that white with blue eyes works on some animals.


Yeah, I know right! Speaking of blue eyes we had two kits in the most recent litter with both eyes half blue and half brown!

(Also the last picture is just a random one of my rabbits outside to help keep this thread on right topic)


----------



## RabbitO (Aug 10, 2022)

Cute bunnies. Make one want to hold and nuzzle them. Do they like to have scratches at the base of their ears?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Aug 10, 2022)

RabbitO said:


> Cute bunnies. Make one want to hold and nuzzle them. Do they like to have scratches at the base of their ears?


Oddly not, mine seem to enjoy head rubs more.


----------



## dogwoodblossoms (Aug 10, 2022)

My rabbits can’t come out as often as I’d like because it get HOT and humid in New York. 
Chia 


Linden (she’s matured a lot since these photos (which where only taken a month ago lol))



Alex


The fluffy rabbit is Ashes and the two young kits are Luna and Jane. The rabbits in the basket are Snowberry and Valerian


----------

